# Member Forums > Herp Science News/Herp News >  Surprise guest- Indigo snake slithers out of TX toilet.

## Bogertophis

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...=.b9302f24087b

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (06-17-2018)

----------


## Slicercrush

"SURPRISE! Wait why are you running..."

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-16-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (06-17-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Yeah, really...no sense of humor!?   :Surprised:    That indigo would be welcome to emerge from MY plumbing ANY day!  Some ppl have ALL the luck!

----------

_Sonny1318_ (06-17-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-17-2018),WNC (06-17-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

The guy ran out of the bathroom and knocked his 6 year old son to the ground. We've got ourselves a real life George Costanzo here!!! The guy should be ashamed of himself. Not for being afraid and running, but for putting his own "safety" ahead of his young son's. 

...and they had to figure out what to do with the "colossal reptile" that was 5-6 feet long. I just thought the wording there was hilarious. 


...thanks for sharing!!

----------


## Bogertophis

> The guy ran out of the bathroom and knocked his 6 year old son to the ground. We've got ourselves a real life George Costanzo here!!! The guy should be ashamed of himself. Not for being afraid and running, but for putting his own "safety" ahead of his young son's. 
> 
> ...and they had to figure out what to do with the "colossal reptile" that was 5-6 feet long. I just thought the wording there was hilarious. 
> 
> 
> ...thanks for sharing!!


Real life "profiles in courage"   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    We could take up a collection to buy a helmet, knee & elbow pads for his kid, I suppose... :ROFL:

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-17-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (06-17-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

I love the way the guy runs away like a little girl and almost tramples his kid while the woman officer walks right in and picks it up. LOL. 

It is good to be cautious if you don't know if it is poisonous but this made me laugh.

----------


## Skyrivers

> the "colossal reptile" that was 5-6 feet long.


LOL What would they say about a retic or burm?

----------


## hilabeans

> I love the way the guy runs away like a little girl


A woman came to the rescue after the man ran.  Seems to me he ran like a little boy.  Just sayin'.   :Wink:

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-18-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> A woman came to the rescue after the man ran.  Seems to me he ran like a little boy.  Just sayin'.


Yeah, REALLY!  Some of us "little girls" would have ran TO the snake!   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

And some of us even go out on rattlesnake calls...just sayin'...

----------

